# La batterie de mon macbook ne se recharge plus



## M. Hulot (21 Octobre 2008)

Ma batterie ne se charge plus. Mon MacBook m'indique "aucune recharge en cours". Que dois-je faire?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2008)

tu as regardé les contacts?

la batterie a quel age?


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2008)

il y a un sujet dédié aux batteries en haut de forum


----------



## M. Hulot (23 Octobre 2008)

Justement visiblement ce n'est pas un problème de batterie. Le macbook a moins d'un an.
Elle ne se recharge plus, il semble que ce soin lié à une mise à jour de Mac Os... Si vous pouvez m'aider...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Octobre 2008)

M. Hulot a dit:


> Justement visiblement ce n'est pas un problème de batterie.


commet peux tu etre si sûr de ca?


> Le macbook a moins d'un an..


et alors ?
les pannes ca arrive


> Elle ne se recharge plus, il semble que ce soin lié à une mise à jour de Mac Os..


qu'est ce qui te fait dire ca?

( en passant j'aiderai pas sur les techs batteries, j'ai plus de mac portable)


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2008)

M. Hulot a dit:


> Justement visiblement ce n'est pas un problème de batterie. Le macbook a moins d'un an.
> Elle ne se recharge plus, il semble que ce soin lié à une mise à jour de Mac Os... Si vous pouvez m'aider...



95 % de chance que ta batterie soit HS


----------



## kaos (24 Octobre 2008)

Dans le cas ou ta batterie serait HS , je te conseille vivezment de faire un saut sur le site FASTMAC.COM ou tu trouvera des batteries à 65 euros au lieu de 120  

elles seraient , d'après ce qui se dit plus puissantes et permetraient de gagner jusqu'a 20% de temps d'utilisation en plus .... un ou deux utilisateurs m'ont fait parvenir de tres bon retour apres achat ....


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Octobre 2008)

Yo,

on pourrait savoir combien de cycles elle a, ta batterie?


----------



## brucetp (24 Octobre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Dans le cas ou ta batterie serait HS , je te conseille vivezment de faire un saut sur le site FASTMAC.COM ou tu trouvera des batteries à 65 euros au lieu de 120
> 
> elles seraient , d'après ce qui se dit plus puissantes et permetraient de gagner jusqu'a 20% de temps d'utilisation en plus .... un ou deux utilisateurs m'ont fait parvenir de tres bon retour apres achat ....



ou sur ebay.com pour 55
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Battery-for-Apple-13-13-inches-MacBook-A1185-Whit_W0QQitemZ220296690990QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220296690990&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## M. Hulot (24 Octobre 2008)

J'ai téléphoné Apple et après quelques tests il m'a été dit que ce n'était pas un problème de batterie.
Comment faire pour savoir combien de cycles a la batterie?


----------



## brucetp (24 Octobre 2008)

http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutbattery/

"You also get information about the *battery-loadcycles* (how often did you fully load your battery), the current charger (coconutBattery even warns you if you plugged in a wrong charger for your Notebook) and last but not least information about the *age of your Mac*."


----------



## M. Hulot (25 Octobre 2008)

cette application plante... Je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser


----------



## brucetp (25 Octobre 2008)

je sais pas quoi te dire, elle fonctionne parfaitement sur mon MB...même cette version.


----------



## brucetp (25 Octobre 2008)

essaye la 2.5.1...
http://mac.wareseeker.com/freeware/coconutbattery-2.5.1/335380/coconutBattery_2_5_1.zip


----------



## lolo467 (25 Octobre 2008)

c'est bien un pb de batterie
j'ai fais le teste pour un ami de sa batterie sur un mac book (par forcement le meme) et l'application plante quand je la lance avec ca batterie et des que je remet la batterie d'origine du mac book pas de pb..
Si tu remarqe aussi c'est que la batterie qui ne fonctionne plus elle n'est plus reconnu par l'ordinateur avec le symbol en haut a droite de l'ecran...


----------



## M. Hulot (25 Octobre 2008)

C'est bien cela alors... Comme le macbook est encore sous garantie, j'imagine qu'apple poura me faire parvenir une nouvelle batterie. Merci


----------



## brucetp (25 Octobre 2008)

tiens ca devrait t'interesser:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/


----------



## EcoFlex (25 Octobre 2008)

Même problème, batterie HS au bout de 2 ans, passage par la case "achat nouvelle batterie"


----------



## Psycho_fls (27 Octobre 2008)

ralala, ces MAJ qui vous flinguent une batterie


----------



## richard-deux (28 Octobre 2008)

M. Hulot a dit:


> Ma batterie ne se charge plus. Mon MacBook m'indique "aucune recharge en cours". Que dois-je faire?
> Merci



Depuis quelques jours, j'ai le même problème.
Ce qui est étrange, c'est que ce message n'est pas toujours indiqué. :rateau:
Avec le Widget iStat pro, je découvre que ma batterie n'a été rechargée que 44 fois en 1 an.

Merci brucetheplayboy pour le lien. 
Si cette mise à jour ne fonctionne pas, je téléphone à Apple.

Je viens de téléphoner à Apple et il me change la batterie ainsi que le cordon adaptateur.
A noter que mon Macbook est encore sous garantie 1 semaine.


----------



## Psycho_fls (28 Octobre 2008)

Il me semble que ça a déja été dit, mais il existe un "sujet unique" sur les batteries de macbook.

Il serait donc plus opportun de poster dans ce dernier plutôt qu'ici...

Quelqu'un ferme ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Octobre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je viens de téléphoner à Apple et il me change la batterie ainsi que le cordon adaptateur.
> A noter que mon Macbook est encore sous garantie 1 semaine.




Tu en as de la chance, dire que c'est à 7 jours près...


----------



## richard-deux (29 Octobre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Il me semble que ça a déja été dit, mais il existe un "sujet unique" sur les batteries de macbook.
> 
> Il serait donc plus opportun de poster dans ce dernier plutôt qu'ici...
> 
> Quelqu'un ferme ?



Bonjour,
Je vous laisse voir s'il faut fermer ce sujet mais Apple ne semble pas penser que ce problème soit lié à la batterie tout particulièrement.

Après plusieurs diagnostiques, il semblerait que le problème soit aussi le chargeur.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Mon Père à eu le même problème, il a acheté son Macbook en Refurb et un jour la batterie ne se chargeais plus, Apple l'a changé gratos ...


----------



## richard-deux (5 Novembre 2008)

Voilà donc une semaine que j'utilise la nouvelle batterie et le nouveau chargeur et hier, le message a réapparu et ma batterie s'est vidée alors que le Macbook était connecté au secteur.


Le problème ne semble vraiment pas venir de la batterie.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Novembre 2008)

Si tu branche le Macbook sur secteur, il reste alimenté bien que la batterie ne se charge pas?
Le problème est t'il survenu après une màj particulière? 
Pour voir le nombre de cycle, plutôt que d'installer 36 logiciels inutile, vas dans information système, puis plus d'infos et alimentation.

Essaie de réinstaller le dernier combo de màj. Réparer les autorisations... Mais je ne vois pas trop en quoi ça pourrait aider, à mon avis t'as gagné un ticket pour le SAV.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Novembre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutbattery/
> 
> "You also get information about the *battery-loadcycles* (how often did you fully load your battery), the current charger (coconutBattery even warns you if you plugged in a wrong charger for your Notebook) and last but not least information about the *age of your Mac*."



serait temps d'investir, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (6 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Si tu branche le Macbook sur secteur, il reste alimenté bien que la batterie ne se charge pas?
> Le problème est t'il survenu après une màj particulière?
> Pour voir le nombre de cycle, plutôt que d'installer 36 logiciels inutile, vas dans information système, puis plus d'infos et alimentation.
> 
> Essaie de réinstaller le dernier combo de màj. Réparer les autorisations... Mais je ne vois pas trop en quoi ça pourrait aider, à mon avis t'as gagné un ticket pour le SAV.



Si je branche le Macbook sur le secteur, la lumière du chargeur est verte puis passe au rouge: je ne suis plus sur le secteur mais sur la batterie.

J'ai le message "aucune recharge en cours".

Je débranche donc 'adaptateur puis le rebranche, ma batterie se recharge car j'ai le message "en charge".

Sinon, je n'utilise pas de logiciel tiers pour voir le nombre de cycles de charge, j'utilise "plus d'info".

Il est vrai que tout cela me semble vraiment étrange.

Je vais faire la mise à jour combo, cela ne mange pas de pain.


----------



## jonathand (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai aussi le même problème, c'est survenu après une mise à jour de la batterie ou du systeme de l'alim mais plus moyen de  trouver cette mise à jour et depuis la lumière du chargeur ne s'allume plus. C'est ennuyant étant donné que je suis plus sous garantie, et ma batterie est toujours à 100% de ces capacité.


----------



## richard-deux (8 Novembre 2008)

jonathand a dit:


> J'ai aussi le même problème, c'est survenu après une mise à jour de la batterie ou du systeme de l'alim mais plus moyen de  trouver cette mise à jour et depuis la lumière du chargeur ne s'allume plus. C'est ennuyant étant donné que je suis plus sous garantie, et ma batterie est toujours à 100% de ces capacité.



Ma batterie et mon chargeur sont neufs donc le problème est bien dû à une mise à jour mais laquelle?

Depuis 2 jours, je n'ai plus de problème: j'ai réinstallé la mise à jour combo et zappé la pram.
Je vous tiens au courant si ce bug revient.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2008)

Donc c'était peut être dû à une update firmware qui aurait foirée?  C'est la seule explication que je vois pour expliquer un problème aussi grave que le tiens sans sortir la pancarte: "défaut matériel."


----------



## ST-EX (9 Novembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème depuis ce matin avant la mise à jour système ; "aucune recharge en cours" et extinction de l'ordi dès que je le débranche ... que faire


----------



## ST-EX (9 Novembre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> tiens ca devrait t'interesser:
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/




Déjà essayé ; "cette mise à jour n'est pas nécessaire sur cet ordinateur" .... alors ?


----------



## ST-EX (9 Novembre 2008)

Test Hardware en cours "cd mac OS X Leopard + redémarrage avec touche D " enfoncée / et demande d'un test Hardware étendu.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2008)

Comme tu peux le lire dans le post de Richarddeux, la seule solution qui a fonctionné jusqu'à présent est de refaire la dernière màj combo.


----------



## ST-EX (9 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Comme tu peux le lire dans le post de Richarddeux, la seule solution qui a fonctionné jusqu'à présent est de refaire la dernière màj combo.



Il s'agit bien de cette mise à jour ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Novembre 2008)

EXACTEMENT


----------



## ST-EX (9 Novembre 2008)

Merci.

Pour info après le vérif du matériel, aucune anomalie n'a été détectée. 
Mais dans l'onglet  "alimentation" aucune trace de la batterie, uniquement alimentation secteur.

Le problème semble bien être logiciel et non matériel.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2008)

ST-EX a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Pour info après le vérif du matériel, aucune anomalie n'a été détectée.
> Mais dans l'onglet  "alimentation" aucune trace de la batterie, uniquement alimentation secteur.
> ...


Toujours aucune trace de la batterie après avoir appliqué la combo?  
Tu as quoi comme ordi? Histoire que quelqu'un puisse t'orienter vers la dernière update firmware...


----------



## ST-EX (9 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Toujours aucune trace de la batterie après avoir appliqué la combo?
> Tu as quoi comme ordi? Histoire que quelqu'un puisse t'orienter vers la dernière update firmware...



Non non elle était en téléchargement ... Pour la vérif matériel c'était avant la mise à jour ; je le fais de suite et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## ST-EX (9 Novembre 2008)

Tu as quoi comme ordi? Histoire que quelqu'un puisse t'orienter vers la dernière update firmware...[/QUOTE]

Mise à jour combo faite + PRAM et NVRAM réinitialisées : rien à faire le problème persite.


Mon Ordi : MacBook blanc avec caractéristiques suivantes :


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2008)

Hek, j'ai un macbook pro.  
La dernière version du firmware pour moi est 1.51. Vas dans spotlight puis tappe firmware, et ouvres màj du programme interne. Normalement ça devrait te dire si ton firmware est à jour. Si il l'est, je passe la main pour savoir qu'elle était la version antérieur du firmware Macbook. Mais j'essairai d'y retourner, ou de refaire la dernière màj firmware. Si rien n'y fait, contact Apple, visiblement ça touche pas mal de monde. On peut espérer un correctif prochainement.


----------



## ST-EX (9 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Hek, j'ai un macbook pro.
> La dernière version du firmware pour moi est 1.51. Vas dans spotlight puis tappe firmware, et ouvres màj du programme interne. Normalement ça devrait te dire si ton firmware est à jour. Si il l'est, je passe la main pour savoir qu'elle était la version antérieur du firmware Macbook. Mais j'essairai d'y retourner, ou de refaire la dernière màj firmware. Si rien n'y fait, contact Apple, visiblement ça touche pas mal de monde. On peut espérer un correctif prochainement.





Le programme interne du firmware est à jour.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2008)

Brrr si c'est un nouveau bug logiciel, il y a surement une solution!
Mais tous les forums que je lis qui décrivent ce problème aboutissent invariablement à la conclusion carte mère HS.

A la rigueur y'a ça sur le forum Apple, mais je ne suis pas sûr que tu n'ai pas déjà essayé.


----------



## charleslinel (9 Novembre 2008)

j'ai exactement le même problème depuis 1 semaine! 
Mon macbook à 2 ans, la batterie à moins d'un mois! et depuis peu, il s'éteint intempestivement quand il est sur la batterie. Il se coupe sans prévenir. 
Quand il est sur secteur, il m'affiche une fois sur deux qu'aucune recharge est en cours et si je le débranche il se coupe. 
En fait il ne fait pas toujours le lien entre le secteur et la batterie quand elle est connectée et donc ne fait pas toujours le lien entre le mac et la batterie! 
Je pense donc à un problème de connectique puisque ça varie selon que je bouge le mac dans tous les sens! la question et de savoir maintenant si c'est une mise à jour ou quelque chose d'autre qui a subitement fait griller autant de câbles dans des Macbook! 
Moi perso je l'emmène mercredi dans un apple store pour essayer de le faire réparer! 
Mais plus de garantie donc je vais voir combien ça va me couter!!


----------



## ST-EX (10 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma part je vais contacter le support technique puisqu'il est sous garantie ... Je vous tiens au courant par la suite ; mais les symptômes à quelques variations près concernent certainement la même anomalie.


----------



## richard-deux (10 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Comme tu peux le lire dans le post de Richarddeux, la seule solution qui a fonctionné jusqu'à présent est de refaire la dernière màj combo.



Je ne dis pas que c'est la solution miracle mais en 4 jours maintenant, je n'ai plus de problème.


@ ST-EX: j'attends ta réponse avec impatience.
Le support technique d'Apple semble ne pas connaître ce bug: j'ai passé 45 minutes au téléphone avec 2 interlocuteurs différents.


----------



## Galphanet (10 Novembre 2008)

M. Hulot a dit:


> C'est bien cela alors... Comme le macbook est encore sous garantie, j'imagine qu'apple poura me faire parvenir une nouvelle batterie. Merci



Non, Apple garanti la batterie 3 mois.... et le reste des composants une année.

J'ai une batterie FastMac pour mon MacBookPro, nikel !
En plus elle est garantie une année


----------



## richard-deux (10 Novembre 2008)

Galphanet a dit:


> Non, Apple garanti la batterie 3 mois.... et le reste des composants une année.



Apple m'a changé ma batterie au bout de 1 an. 
(voir mon post à la page précédente).


----------



## charleslinel (11 Novembre 2008)

Problème résolu pour ma Part! 
Ca venait du Rupteur de mise en veille qui était mal rattaché sur la carte mère, et aussi bizarre que ça puisse paraitre, cette pièce fait aussi le lien entre la carte mère et votre Batterie! 
Du coup ne cherchez pas ça provient surement de là et ce n'est absolument pas un problème de mise à jour ou un problème d'OS. 

Démarche à suivre pour réparer : 
Démonter votre mac jusqu'à ce que vous puissiez retirer le clavier (Bien faire attention à la connexion entre le clavier et la carte mère, cette pièce est très fragile et coute 150$)
Cf : les premières étapes de ce Tuto (jusqu'à l'étape 12)
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/MacBook-Core-Duo/PRAM-Battery/86/20/Page-1

Ensuite vous devez localiser le rupteur je joins une capture d'image en pièce jointe pour que ce soit plus facile! 
vous n'avez plus qu'a démonter, nettoyer et remonter! 

Pour moi ça a résolu deux problèmes d'un coup, dont mon problème de batterie, donc je suppose que ça marchera pour vous aussi!

Bonne chance


----------



## stefprod (11 Novembre 2008)

lol 

pour moi aussi 
 en fait c'est pas un rupteur mais un ILS


----------



## charleslinel (11 Novembre 2008)

@ Stefprod

d'où l'intérêt de la photo... quoi que ce soit, il se trouve ici!!!
Merci pour ton aide en tout cas!


----------



## snapscan (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
je vois que beaucoup après un an de garantie  doivent racheter  une batterie, eh bien tentez votre chance, la mienne a été changée hors garantie (18 mois) car le probléme (X  noir  et aucun chargement de la batterie sur macbook) était reconnu par apple.


----------



## charleslinel (11 Novembre 2008)

En gros tu es entrain de nous dire que n'importe quel petite malin capable de débrancher un cable dans son macbook peut obtenir une nouvelle batterie...
Il faut surtout que tu nous donnes l'adresse de ton apple store!!!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Novembre 2008)

charleslinel a dit:


> En gros tu es entrain de nous dire que n'importe quel petite malin capable de débrancher un cable dans son macbook peut obtenir une nouvelle batterie...
> Il faut surtout que tu nous donnes l'adresse de ton apple store!!!


C'est Apple qui gère ça, pas les Apple Store.


----------



## stefprod (12 Novembre 2008)

Pour ma par apple  ma change ma batterie après 20 mois  car j'avais un X il faut savoir que une série de batterie de macbook a un problème et son changer automatiquement .

Le changement de batterie je lai fait par téléphone .


----------



## richard-deux (12 Novembre 2008)

charleslinel a dit:


> Problème résolu pour ma Part!
> Ca venait du Rupteur de mise en veille qui était mal rattaché sur la carte mère, et aussi bizarre que ça puisse paraitre, cette pièce fait aussi le lien entre la carte mère et votre Batterie!
> Du coup ne cherchez pas ça provient surement de là et ce n'est absolument pas un problème de mise à jour ou un problème d'OS. ...
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour la réponse mais je dois dire que je ne me sens pas prêt à demonter mon Macbook après avoir vu les photos en plusieurs étapes. :rateau::rose:

Ma question est donc: si je laisse ce problème en l'état que se passera t'il à la longue?
Mon macbook risque t'il de me lacher?


----------



## charleslinel (12 Novembre 2008)

Moi je n'avais pas le choix, il fallait que je le fasse, car je me sert de mon mac en moyenne 6 heures par jour pour prendre mes cours et je n'ai pas toujours une source d'alimentation à porté de main! 

Du coup, quand ton mac s'éteint tout seul en plein cours de Droit des Biens au bout de 2 heures, tu as envie de le jeter par terre! 
du coup pour lui éviter un destin tragique, j'ai pris mes tournevis et ai ouvert la bête et franchement, ce n'était vraiment pas compliqué! 

Par contre, je pense que si tu vas dans ton Apple store en leur expliquant que tu pense savoir d'ou vient le problème mais que tu ne veux pas le démonter seul, ils te le feront assez rapidement et pour à peine une heure de main d'uvre! 

Sinon, tu peux le laisser comme-ça si ça ne te dérange pas mais c'est dommage d'avoir un portable quand tu es obligé de le laisser branché en permanence!

Bonne chance!


----------



## stefprod (12 Novembre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour la réponse mais je dois dire que je ne me sens pas prêt à demonter mon Macbook après avoir vu les photos en plusieurs étapes. :rateau::rose:
> 
> Ma question est donc: si je laisse ce problème en l'état que se passera t'il à la longue?
> Mon macbook risque t'il de me lacher?


 

je te répondrais non 
car moi je lai laisser comme ça pendant 6 mois  et il marche toujours aussi bien


----------



## richard-deux (13 Novembre 2008)

Sinon, je viens de lire sur le site d'Apple:

_Le Contrôleur de gestion du système est un circuit intégré (puce) qui se trouve sur la carte logique de lordinateur. Comme son nom lindique, son rôle est de gérer lalimentation de lordinateur. Il contrôle le rétro-éclairage, le ralentissement du disque dur, la suspension dactivité et sa sortie, certains aspects liés à la charge de la batterie, le trackpad et certaines entrées/sorties en rapport avec le mode de suspension dactivité.

Avec le temps, les réglages du Contrôleur de gestion du système peuvent devenir inutilisables et entraîner des anomalies de fonctionnement de lordinateur. Votre ordinateur peut, par exemple, refuser de sallumer, de sortir du mode de suspension dactivité, de charger la batterie ou de reconnaître ladaptateur secteur._

La manipulation a suivre est indiquée ici.

Je l'ai fait et attends.
Si le problème persiste, je pense que j'envisagerai la solution du démontage.


----------



## greg_rsv (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai également depuis 2 jours ce problème sur mon macbook acheté en Avril 2008.

Le voyant du chargeur ne s'allume plus et la batterie ne charge plus (message "la batterie n'est pas en charge" indiqué dans l'onglet batterie). Elle est bloquée à 30% de charge environ.

Si j'enlève l'alimentation, le mac fonctionne encore bien sur la batterie mais la charge baisse (rien de plus normal)
Lorsque je branche l'alim, l'intensité de l'écran augmente légèrement, la petite prise s'affiche dans l'icone batterie  et la batterie ne se décharge pas.

Bref, l'alim et la batterie semblent fonctionner.

J'ai essayé l'ensemble des manips indiquées dans ce post mais malheureusement pas de changement...

Quelqu'un a t-il réussi à résoudre le problème ???

Sinon, comment faire pour qu'éventuellement une prise en garantie soit réalisée?? (mac de 7 mois à peine).

Merci de vos précisions.


----------



## richard-deux (16 Novembre 2008)

greg_rsv a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t-il réussi à résoudre le problème ???
> 
> Sinon, comment faire pour qu'éventuellement une prise en garantie soit réalisée?? (mac de 7 mois à peine).
> 
> Merci de vos précisions.



Bonjour,

Comme ton macbook est encore sous garantie, la solution est le SAV.


----------



## greg_rsv (16 Novembre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme ton macbook est encore sous garantie, la solution est le SAV.



Merci du tuyau! 
J' vais demain !

Bizarre quand même ces pannes quasie simultanées 

Pour info, j ai vide la batterie ( involontairement car la prise s est debranchee)
Et le Mac ne veut plus demarrer... Ca doit donc venir du chargeur...


----------



## stefprod (16 Novembre 2008)

a tu la lumière verte allume sur le connecteur du chargeur?


----------



## sabsab (16 Novembre 2008)

stefprod a dit:


> a tu la lumière verte allume sur le connecteur du chargeur?



quelle lumière ? y a t-il une lumière sue le chargeur ?


----------



## stefprod (16 Novembre 2008)

je parle de la connections *magsafe au bout tu a une led qui sallume de 2 couleurs soit orange pour la charge et vert pour dire que c'est charger.
*


----------



## greg_rsv (16 Novembre 2008)

non, plus de lumière depuis que ça deconne. 
Pourtant le chargeur donne un peu de courant. 
Pas sufisamment pour recharger la batterie apparemment


On verra au SAV.


----------



## greg_rsv (17 Novembre 2008)

bonsoir,

Verdict du SAV, chargeur HS... remplacement en garantie et délais prévu de 24 à 48h...

Ouf !!


----------



## EcoFlex (18 Novembre 2008)

greg_rsv a dit:


> non, plus de lumière depuis que ça deconne.
> Pourtant le chargeur donne un peu de courant.
> Pas sufisamment pour recharger la batterie apparemment
> 
> ...


 

J'ai eu le même soucis, du coup j'ai dû racheté une magsafe et au bout de un mois elle à de nouveau grillé  

Est-ce que la magsafe est garantie ? (acheté sur le site d'apple)


----------



## stefprod (18 Novembre 2008)

normalement le tout matériel acheté est garantie pendant un certain temps il me semble 6 mois


----------



## Cyrillo77 (6 Janvier 2009)

M. Hulot a dit:


> Ma batterie ne se charge plus. Mon MacBook m'indique "aucune recharge en cours". Que dois-je faire?
> Merci




bjr, j'ai parfois ce problème, "aucune recharge en cours" led verte et batterie à 95% et non 100% la solution pour moi est de debrancher le cordon d'alimentation et d'utiliser le macbook sur batterie pendant 1mn et de rebrancher le cordon et la j'ai la led qui passe bien au orange et la batterie qui recharge bien jusqu'à 100% et passe au vert  très curieux mais bon c'est mieux que de racheter une batterie...


----------



## richard-deux (10 Janvier 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> bjr, j'ai parfois ce problème, "aucune recharge en cours" led verte et batterie à 95% et non 100% la solution pour moi est de debrancher le cordon d'alimentation et d'utiliser le macbook sur batterie pendant 1mn et de rebrancher le cordon et la j'ai la led qui passe bien au orange et la batterie qui recharge bien jusqu'à 100% et passe au vert  très curieux mais bon c'est mieux que de racheter une batterie...



J'en suis arrivé à la même conclusion que toi.
Lorsque j'ai ce message "aucune recharge en cours", je débranche et rebranche.

Pour ma part, ma batterie est neuve.
Le problème n'est pas la batterie et ni le cordon d'alimentation (changés par Apple) et j'ai toujours de temps en temps, ce problème de message.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (10 Janvier 2009)

le truc curieux aussi c'est d'avoir "recharge terminée" (au lieu de recharge en cours) led orange mais la batterie est à 99% et ça passe au vert au bout de 5/10mn environ on est à 100% led verte.


----------



## richard-deux (11 Janvier 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> le truc curieux aussi c'est d'avoir "recharge terminée" (au lieu de recharge en cours) led orange mais la batterie est à 99% et ça passe au vert au bout de 5/10mn environ on est à 100% led verte.



Je n'ai encore jamais eu ce message. 
Quoique je ne fais plus attention. :rateau:

Je vérifierai.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Janvier 2009)

Question: Est-ce qu'il y ait possibilité que ce genre de problème vienne d'une carte mère endommagée?


----------



## richard-deux (11 Janvier 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Question: Est-ce qu'il y ait possibilité que ce genre de problème vienne d'une carte mère endommagée?



Peut-être?
voir le post 50 (page précédente).


----------



## demdem (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour, alors, j'ai aussi le même genre de problème: "Aucune recharge en cours".
J'ai constaté que l'un des 5 petits plots connecteurs du Magsafe restait constamment "rentré" et ne ressortait plus... plus de contact.
Ressort défectueux... 

Les gens qui ont ce genre de problème, regardez l'état de vos connecteurs, la solution est peut-être là.

J'appelle le SAV Lundi!


----------



## yeager13 (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Problème sur Macbookpro 17' 
Aucune recharge batterie en cours", le voyant sur le chargeur ne s'allume plus
 j'ai changé la batterie, testé un autre chargeur, fait le manips: Pram, SMC, gestionnaire batterie, etc.... 
Rien n'y fait 
Quelqu'un aurait il une autre idée, a part le SAV qui me privera de ma machine pendant plusieurs jours ce qui est difficile pour moi ???

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Apaulo (12 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

même problème pour moi sur mon Macbook pro 17!
Il y a 1 an, problème d'adaptateur secteur, le voyant ne s'allumait plus, et ne chargeait pas le mac. Ou alors, il se mettait au vert, et aucun chargement...

La bêtise que j'ai faite: ne pas contacter Apple. J'ai donc racheté un adaptateur secteur.

Aujourd'hui je me retrouve bloqué, sans pouvoir utiliser mon Mac, car ce 2eme adaptateur m'a explosé et fait disjoncter ma chambre!

Bref, moi qui pensais que le problème venait des adaptateurs secteur, je ne sais plus quoi penser, et je redoute que ça vienne de mon mac.
Je dois appeler Apple demain pour savoir quoi faire, d'autant plus que je flipe, car je ne suis plus sous garantie...

Savez-vous comment ça se passe qd on remet un mac hors garantie à Apple? J'ai des raisons d'avoir peur s'ils me débitent une somme exorbitante?

merci


----------



## Cyrillo77 (12 Avril 2009)

hors garantie tu vas taxer... les macs c'est des machines qui tombent en rad assez vite et pas données en plus ou prendre un apple care à 400euros ça revient à un prix de foli...


----------



## Apaulo (12 Avril 2009)

Ok, bref, je le jète à la poubelle quoi...


----------



## Cyrillo77 (12 Avril 2009)

non quand même pas 

bon courage


----------



## Apaulo (13 Avril 2009)

Avant sur pc, je n'avais jamais eu de problèmes comme ça...
J'utilise intensivement mon Macbook pro, mais quand même en même pas 2 ans, ça  pourrait être la batterie qui déconne?


----------



## olive747 (3 Avril 2010)

charleslinel a dit:


> @ Stefprod
> 
> d'où l'intérêt de la photo... quoi que ce soit, il se trouve ici!!!
> Merci pour ton aide en tout cas!


Bingo

Cela à marché pour moi aussi !
Le connecteur s'est carrément déconnecté tout seul en ouvrant le mac.
Il faut bien le clipper pour qu'il tienne.


----------



## maxelliot (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

le premier message sur ce forum date un peu, mais on ne sait jamais, peut être que quelqu'un pourra me répondre : 
J'ai un macbook pro 17'', acheté en mars 2008. Juste avant la fin de ma garantie, l'année dernière, j'ai été obligée de retourner mon ordi parce que le PAD ne fonctionnait plus du tout, que ça faisait buguer l'ordi. En +, la batterie était également gonflée et avait perdue son autonomie en 2 semaines à peine.
Du coup, lors du diagnostique, la personne de la FNAC m'a ensuite retourné un devis avec la prise en charge du PAD, mais pas le remplacement de la batterie, prétextant qu'il s'agissait d'un "consommable" non pris en charge par l'extension de garantie.
Je pensais que c'était pour cette raison que mon ordi surchauffait, combiné à un problème de carte graphique (reprise Apple, carte graphique NVIDIA)

Mais, seulement, maintenant, mon ordi continu de surchauffer, et la batterie ne se recharge plus totalement (le voyant reste toujours rouge et le message à côté de l'icone de la batterie reste comme figé à "fin du téléchargement")

quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi??


----------



## YSG (5 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

j'ai le même problème : la lumière de la magsafe ne s'allume plus quand il est connecté sur mon macbook. Donc pas de charge possible. Impossible d'utiliser mon MB sur secteur.

1 - j'ai essayé cette magsafe sur un autre macbook et ça fonctionne.
2 - j'ai essayé la batterie sur un autre macbook et elle se recharge (c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que je peux utiliser mon macbook).

Donc la batterie et la magsafe sont Ok.

J'ai essayé la manip de la réinitialisation SMC. Toujours le même soucis.

Un problème logiciel ou matériel dans le MB?

Merci de votre aide.


----------

